# Reggie, New Flowerhorn Fish (really wild looking!)



## Jill (May 5, 2010)

Hi, Everyone --

While we're waiting to see if my first ever flowerhorn, Roscoe, pretties up, I bought one that already looks awesome (at least to my eyes!). This one looks like what I'd hoped Roscoe could become (but, now we think he might have the fader gene -- which flowerhorn people love but I also wanted a colorful fish....).

I'm so excited!!! The guy he's coming from is actually one of the first people to get me interested in flowerhorns over a year ago. It just feels like full circle to be getting a flowerhorn from him and I'm really happy.

Here are some pictures of him. He's currently about 5" We're going to call him Reggie. He and Roscoe will not be kept together -- they'd for sure try to kill each other.

Most of next week, I'll be away in Topeka on business, so this guy won't be shipped until 5/17 and arriving here 5/18. I've already marked my client calendar that I am GONE for that day (waiting for Reggie to arrive).

Thanks for looking!!!

Jill



































​


----------



## Tab (May 5, 2010)

What a beauty!


----------



## Miniv (May 5, 2010)

Awww.......what a face!



He's FIVE INCHES??? He's huge!


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2010)

Thanks, ladies





And he's not huge yet! He'll get 2x his current size, or a little bit bigger! He will be 10-12"!





His face again... I think he might be a little bit of a ham:


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 5, 2010)

I just had to grab a ruler to see how big 5" actually is...that is some big fish!! Will you be able to put any other fish in his tank....like maybe a small humpback!! O.K. Im being silly but will you be able to give him any sort of buddy that he wont eat or at the very least snack on?

Also will he always be this color or will his color change with his inviroment or his mood? I understand that little Roscoe isnt old enough to develope his coloring yet. And how do you know if its a Reggie or a Regina

And dont tell me that Regina would have a $%#$-ina!!


----------



## Vertical Limit (May 5, 2010)

How exciting Jill! It's so much fun getting a new family member!



> And dont tell me that Regina would have a $%#$-ina!!


Little Ribbie.....LOL


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2010)

It's possible Roscoe might be a she! I doubt it though since he (she?) was the boss of the tank he (she?) came out of? But time will tell. When he (she?) gets bigger, I think I'll be able to hold him (her?) upside down and see but I haven't been inspired to try it yet and think he (she?) is still too young.

This new one is definitely a he.

That thing on their head, the hard core enthusiasts like it to get really big, I mean like just huge, bigger than a tennis ball. I HATE that look. I think they have to feed them certain things for that look, which I won't strive to acheive. They call it a kok and let me tell you, I don't plan on talking about kok out loud to anyone in public!!!!

Nope, they really cannot have company. I think some people who aren't as informed keep them together and I think occassionally you can have a pair that will bond, but these "man made" fish are highly agressive and will do their best to kill any other tank mates. We have ordered two mirrors that will go in the tanks (for a short time every other day or so) and they will apparently show off to and try to make war with their own reflections. I also think you can put some kind of balls in the tank that they like to push around. Roscoe is already leaping up and knocking the underside of his lid. It bounces up slightly. I kept hearing this "tack tack tack" for a few days before I realized it was him hitting the underside of the lids (his tank has two -- side by side).


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Jill, make sure you get pictures of the mirrors and the ball playing in their tanks...sound like it would be a hoot to watch!


----------



## Boss Mare (May 6, 2010)

Hey Jill,

I have been following your aquatic interest for a while now, but rarely find time to post. Way to go and congrats! I love your tanks and fish!

If you have the time you should make the trip to Glen Burnie, MD and visit The House of Tropicals, this place is worth the trip! It doesn't look like much from the outside, but on the inside it's really nice!!

I live about 2 hours or more away and I still travel every couple of months to visit this place, even if I don't buy a single thing.

I even made the trip to PA that was like 5 hours away to visit - - "That Pet (fish) Place" they are a huge online supply place too and it doesn't even compete with The H.O.T.

Have fun!


----------



## Jill (May 7, 2010)

Hi, Ladies --

I'm so excited about Reggie and it seems like Roscoe might be what they call a "fader".

Roscoe's color is going light but then when other colors / tones come in, they look really cool. I don't know much about it but when I posted pictures of light blotches on him, which are not a sore or ick or anything like that, it seemed to be that the experts said "there's nothing wrong, he's a fader!" So, I guess watching him grow just got more interesting. When I googled "fader flowerhorns", there were some gorgeous pictures. And his eyes will stay red, which is cool.

Yes, flowerhorns need big tanks. They may or may not each need a tank bigger than 55g's at maturity. It depends on who I ask! It basically has to do with if they get 12" or more, as a 55g tank is 12" wide. If that happens, we will replace the 55g tanks with 75g tanks. Because the water volume is still pretty "massive" compared to the fish in a 55g tank, we don't have to worry about stunting them or anything like that. In fact, people have told me that a 40g tank would be ideal, which is less water than a 55g, but the dimensions are different (36x18 (40g) vs. 48x12 (55g)).

Roscoe has a new hobby. Tank redecoration... He has a lot of fake plants in his tank, and last night, he relocated the smaller two even though they have pretty heavy bases that I had rooted into the substrate. Additionally, he is completely freaked out by me whenever I wear this black nightgown I like. Kinda like Khaki the first time she saw me in a dress. I don't know if he's just a flake, or a budding fashion critic (and interior decorator).

Michelle, that HOT place sounds amazing!!! We will have to check it out. We'd gotten Roscoe at Super Petz in Annandale and to date, that is the best fish store I've been to so I can't wait to see HOT. I've seen pictures of That Fish Place and was in awe so I can only imagine!

I'll take more pictures of Roscoe this weekend. His color is more pale. It's when the lights first come on and he's got his bars / dark stripes that you can see these light blotches that had worried me but then revealed that he's just fading. I love him but he's pretty "you-klee" compared to Reggie... Excited to see if he "pops" once this super dooper flowerhorn food I ordered comes in. Anyone who thinks horse feed is expensive should price this stuff by the OUNCE.

Jill (a/k/a Roscoe's & Reggie's mom LOL!)

The light areas on Roscoe just for those wondering, and a picture of him from this past Monday:











And how we now think Roscoe (not Reggie) might look at maturity, thanks the the "fader gene":


----------

